# Donate old Show Ribbons!!



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey guys! 

I'm a huge fan of being able to help others if and when possible. I stumbled on this awhile ago and decided to donate some of my old show ribbons that I had no attachment to (such as classes that were so long ago I don't even remember them, or classes that we didn't place as well as we could have, etc). They were so grateful for the ribbons and are always looking for more. 

If you have any horse (or dog) show ribbons you'd like to be rid of, or just plan on throwing out, please consider donating to this place! 

Ribbon Recycling Links

It doesn't matter if the ribbons have a name of them (such as River Run Stables or something like that). They will take anything.


----------

